# Berkley Fish Habs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

A while back I did an article on the Berkley Fish Habs and I think they would be great for a lake I now live on. Can't find much info on the Berkley site as to where we can buy them, cost, etc. They are made from recycled monofilament line.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

$75 or 75 UPCs

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/media/File/063136BCIbrochure.pdf 

http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/Articles/Fish Hab/berkley.htm


----------

